# Hanging bows on wall. What to use???



## Wade95 (Nov 27, 2010)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=580809


Ok, I will shoot these, but do want to display them as well.  I could hit a MIchaels or craft store to look for specific hangars. Nice way would be using antlers or something. What are u guys using to hang ur bows on the wall?


----------



## Chris Horsman (Nov 27, 2010)

I use cheap wooden coat hangers. I just stain them and mount them horizontally. Obviously use 2 then the bows are supported by the limbs and not hanging by the strings. My .02 cents worth.


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 27, 2010)

I use a wall mounted bow rack.  Strung bows hang from two pegs by the string, and unstrung ones rest on the limbs.


----------



## Wade95 (Nov 27, 2010)

Thnx guys. Appreciate it.


----------



## Wade95 (Nov 27, 2010)

Used some of my own advice that I tell people (Google is ur friend.) and went searching. Amazing what a few long pieces of oak, dowel rods, miter saw, drill press, and some stain can create. And cheap too!


----------



## OconeeDan (Nov 27, 2010)

I just use an oak board, drilled holes, and use 3/8" oak doweling (from home depot).  Very simple, you can put the pegs about 6" apart.
Dan


----------



## Wade95 (Nov 27, 2010)

Thnx Dan,,,,pretty much the plan.  Maybe try some different wood and stain to get a "warm" feel to it.


----------



## OconeeDan (Nov 28, 2010)

Put some of those bows you have on it, it'll be warm allright!


----------



## Gaswamp (Nov 28, 2010)

http://craftwoodracks.com/default.aspx


----------



## Night Wing (Nov 28, 2010)

Gaswamp said:


> http://craftwoodracks.com/default.aspx



I only have two bows and I bought my bow rack from Craftwood Racks. Below is a photo of my two strung Blacktails TDs in the bow rack.


----------



## SOS (Nov 28, 2010)

Uhh..16 penny nails and duct tape.  Like others, strung- hang on 2 nails by the string.  Rest on limbs if unstrung.


----------



## Wade95 (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks for the link.

Night Wing, that's awesome!  I have 7 that I want to display. Hmmm, gotta figure out what I want to do.


----------

